# Eureka Mignon 'Crono'?



## ChrisKon

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone has used or know much about the Eureka Mignon 'Crono'?

https://www.rountoncoffee.co.uk/shop-c1/brew-equipment-c8/eureka-mignon-crono-p323/s2186?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=eureka-mignon-crono-colour-black-colour-black-eureka-mignon-cronoblack&utm_campaign=product%2Blisting%2Bads&cid=GBP&gclid=CjwKCAiA7939BRBMEiwA-hX5J3cv15G5cNoxnzE7Cb_UiSILb3plED9kV_US7e3iHZ-AYlYXd6kXPBoC-s8QAvD_BwE

I'm looking for a good grinder and came across the Crono as the mignon Eureka seems to be a good entry level grinder over the Sage Smart Pro (Which is was initally going to invest in.

Using a De'longhi Dedica for now.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@ChrisKon - I don't think anyone on the forum has one that I have heard about. It is timer only and a portafilter fork is a separate item to buy, so you can only grind in set doses.

Maybe look at a Manuale as another option, it only has a push button to grind and no timer though. That would suit a workflow where you grind the coffee into a container/dosing cup with a set of scales.


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Slightly off topic, I have one of these which works very well for pour over and espresso. Might be worth a look as it it is still cheaper than the Eureka?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/1zpresso-jx-pro-hand-grinder.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMImrqg6pKR7QIVF7LVCh2_oAUzEAQYASABEgI-0_D_BwE

About £180 from BB in the UK, but direct from Taiwan could be ~£160 to UK.


----------



## Stephenstargazer

I have a Mignon Chrono on order and will comment after use. It comes with a grinds container standard but I am getting the (plastic) portafilter forks as well.

It appears to be based on all the major parts from the previous well regarded Mignon with 50mm burrs and a 260W motor. The case is sheet metal with painted finish, no chrome, some plastic parts and it does not have the 'silencio' treatment so expect it may be a bit noisy. Should perform just as well as an older Mignon but being sold at a lower price. There is a more expensive (why?) Manuale version. The Chrono version has a basic timer (which I do not expect to be accurate) however if you watch the video on Wholelattelove it appears it can also be manually controlled with the push switch. The nicer Classic version with switchable timer and some chrome is not currently available in UK, but presumably also more ££££s. I think it should offer good build/performance/maintenace/spares at reasonable cost in no frills package with perhaps some ergonomic shortfalls. Nothing to spoil the taste though!


----------



## HDAV

Seems to be an ever growing array of mignon grinders...... and it's not really clear how they all differ apart from price ???


----------



## Stephenstargazer

Yes - I was well confused until I went on company website and looked at specs!!! Colour, finishes and chrome account for a lot of variants and prices.


----------



## ChrisKon

Northern_Monkey said:


> Slightly off topic, I have one of these which works very well for pour over and espresso. Might be worth a look as it it is still cheaper than the Eureka?
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/1zpresso-jx-pro-hand-grinder.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMImrqg6pKR7QIVF7LVCh2_oAUzEAQYASABEgI-0_D_BwE
> 
> About £180 from BB in the UK, but direct from Taiwan could be ~£160 to UK.


 Thanks for your input @Northern_Monkey I will look into hand grinders more and see weigh up what would best suit my needs


----------



## Northern_Monkey

@Stephenstargazer - With all the colour and model options it must cost them a lot and make their marketing to consumers harder!

A bit surprised they have diversified the range even more than they had the other year...


----------



## Stephenstargazer

Stephenstargazer said:


> I have a Mignon Chrono on order and will comment after use.


 It has arrived today in good packaging and looks nice in white (thank you for prompt service, Java Hub !!). I can confirm following:

All the important parts are metal and there is nothing cheap about the build quality. Spare parts are available too. It is a bit noisy. It grinds very fine if needed but then with a few small clumps, which are easy to break up if it concerns you. The timer is accurate and repeatable, however fiddly to set- same as Silenzo in this respect. With timer set to minimum (2 seconds) you can use the start button for manual delivery by pushing and holding for more than 2 seconds - much like the Manuale, Classic and Silenzo versions. The grounds container is not a great shape for small quantities. It is easier to use a small glass instead, which avoids all static. As practical to discharge into a portafilter as other Mignons for which you will need the optional screw on plastic rest. The grind adjustment is identical to the expensive versions eg not great for switching back and forward over a very large range.

Conclusion - no corners cut on the bits that matter and good value at current offers of £180 which compares well with Manuale and Classic versions with identical internals.


----------



## Chriss29

Hey @Stephenstargazer ; . Do you mind me asking a few weeks down how the crono working out for espresso? Do you have many dislikes and likes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephenstargazer

The Chrono grinds as fine as any other with 50mm burrs from the Mignon range and is recommended on the Eureka site forr espresso or even for Turkish. I have used it with my preferred dark roasts and also 2 lighter ones and still not had to reach the finest settings. The grind setting knob is sensitive to small changes and if you want to switch between different brew methods it might be be tedious, but not between different beans. As I only make espresso that does not bother me. The timer for dosing also turns out to be more consistent than expected for a given bean and grind.

Am I getting good results? Yes! - after some gradual 'dialling in' over a few days I get nice shots which are rich , balanced and consistent day to day. I think you would find that with whatever beans you like. The step up from my old Dualit burr grinder is very marked as that was borderline for fineness on espresso. Overall I'm glad I spent the money.


----------



## Chriss29

Sounds a bargain then really! Thanks for the insights. It's just made my decision on which grinder to upgrade to even harder 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser

Would it be more worthwhile getting a eureka crono over a mazzer super jolly?

sorry OP I enjoyed this post, @Stephenstargazer your analysis is pretty interesting, is it a nice size for a kitchen?


----------



## Akula

Fraser said:


> Would it be more worthwhile getting a eureka crono over a mazzer super jolly?
> 
> sorry OP I enjoyed this post, @Stephenstargazer your analysis is pretty interesting, is it a nice size for a kitchen?


 Would depend on what your preference is , in regards to coffee.

Incidently i see your in the Ferry , im in Dundee myself , i have ordered a Mignon Specialita , so will have a Eureka Zenith 65E for sale in the next few days.


----------



## Fraser

Akula said:


> Would depend on what your preference is , in regards to coffee.
> 
> Incidently i see your in the Ferry , im in Dundee myself , i have ordered a Mignon Specialita , so will have a Eureka Zenith 65E for sale in the next few days.


 @Akula I have gone from a Delonghi Esam 4200 to a gaggia classic, so relatively new to trying different coffee so not sure on that one. Must admit I do like strong flavour though.

Great I'll keep an eye out for it popping up in the sale section.


----------



## blocoholi

I have been an avid follower of this thread. I have a Mignon Crono but as it is a birthday present I have not been able to use it which feels like torture and I have been second guessing my choice.

Thank you so much @Stephenstargazerfor your post and you have put my mind at ease.

I'm happy to give my 2 cents to the Crono next week when I will be finally able to use it.


----------



## chappie86

Hi All,

This thread is of interest to me.

I am looking for an upgrade to my grinder (Delonghi, which doesn't give me a fine enough grind).

Are there any updates you can give on the Mignon Crono? It looks like a fab grinder for the price.

I have been considering this or the Lelit Fred, ideally do not want to spend more than £200.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## allikat

I think the Fred is pretty similar to the Iberital MC2 and many other similar grinders. Small conical burrs. They work, but the Mignon does it all better.


----------



## chappie86

Amazing, thank you for the reply @allikat


----------



## blocoholi

I was in the same position as you are, confused about the conflicting statements out there and barely any user reviews.

Found the feedback from Stevenstargazer very useful.

Here's a little review from me which I have previously posted on Reddit. I had the Crono nearly 3 weeks now, bought it with the additional portafilter fork for a good price. To date I went through just over 2kg of coffee beans. I'm using Gaggia Classic with the OPV running at 9 bar and IMS competition basket. Which is an unpressurised basket.

**Can it grind fine enough for espresso?**

Yes it can, it is also fine enough to choke the Gaggia. I have been using a range of different beans, fresh local espresso roast (1.5kg) and speciality single origin beans. The espresso roast got dialled in at about 1.3, where as the single origin beans are somewhere between 0.4 - 0.6 . Zero, where the burrs touch each other is at about -0.4

**Timer & Retention**

I have been using the time but also single dosed. The timer is quite reliable, I tried to set it to 18.5 and I get between 18.4 and 18.6 in my portafilter. Used the timer when going through 2 big packs of locally roasted espresso beans from Coffee Bay. It is likely that I will return to those as I had the best result of coffee with lots of crema. When single dosing, I weight 18.5 beans in and usually get 18.5, with no retention as I leave the machine on for a few seconds to get all the grinds out. At times there is a small retention of 0.1.

**Pro**

Good value grinder which I think is a good starter kit. 
Built like a tank, heavy and nice materials 
Consistent grind quality

**Cons**

Portafilter fork not included 
Coffee is slightly clumpy but that appears to be prominent with all the Mignon Grinder. 
Time a bit tricky and fiddly to set - also I found myself accidentally changing the timer when cleaning the machine 
bit noisy - but I don't mind.

All in all, I'm very pleased with the Crono and all my doubts where unfounded. I'm new in the game, I might treat myself to a Niche Zero in 2022 if I'm still into espresso by then.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## scanana

Any thoughts on it being able to grind for filter? That's what it implies on javahub and would be a major selling point to me!


----------



## blocoholi

scanana said:


> Any thoughts on it being able to grind for filter? That's what it implies on javahub and would be a major selling point to me!


I have not yet grinded beans for filter, but the Crono is marketed for espresso and filter use. It comes with bucket to grind in.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HDAV

scanana said:


> Any thoughts on it being able to grind for filter? That's what it implies on javahub and would be a major selling point to me!


 Should not be an issue most grinders can grind for filter (coarse) it's espresso (fine) that is a struggle. Swapping between the 2 is the difficult bit.


----------



## scanana

HDAV said:


> Should not be an issue most grinders can grind for filter (coarse) it's espresso (fine) that is a struggle. Swapping between the 2 is the difficult bit.


 It's the swapping that I'm wondering about to be honest. If I'm single-dosing anyway, would it likely be a big deal do you think?


----------



## chappie86

blocoholi said:


> I was in the same position as you are, confused about the conflicting statements out there and barely any user reviews.
> 
> Found the feedback from Stevenstargazer very useful.
> 
> Here's a little review from me which I have previously posted on Reddit. I had the Crono nearly 3 weeks now, bought it with the additional portafilter fork for a good price. To date I went through just over 2kg of coffee beans. I'm using Gaggia Classic with the OPV running at 9 bar and IMS competition basket. Which is an unpressurised basket.
> 
> **Can it grind fine enough for espresso?**
> 
> Yes it can, it is also fine enough to choke the Gaggia. I have been using a range of different beans, fresh local espresso roast (1.5kg) and speciality single origin beans. The espresso roast got dialled in at about 1.3, where as the single origin beans are somewhere between 0.4 - 0.6 . Zero, where the burrs touch each other is at about -0.4
> 
> **Timer & Retention**
> 
> I have been using the time but also single dosed. The timer is quite reliable, I tried to set it to 18.5 and I get between 18.4 and 18.6 in my portafilter. Used the timer when going through 2 big packs of locally roasted espresso beans from Coffee Bay. It is likely that I will return to those as I had the best result of coffee with lots of crema. When single dosing, I weight 18.5 beans in and usually get 18.5, with no retention as I leave the machine on for a few seconds to get all the grinds out. At times there is a small retention of 0.1.
> 
> **Pro**
> 
> Good value grinder which I think is a good starter kit.
> Built like a tank, heavy and nice materials
> Consistent grind quality
> 
> **Cons**
> 
> Portafilter fork not included
> Coffee is slightly clumpy but that appears to be prominent with all the Mignon Grinder.
> Time a bit tricky and fiddly to set - also I found myself accidentally changing the timer when cleaning the machine
> bit noisy - but I don't mind.
> 
> All in all, I'm very pleased with the Crono and all my doubts where unfounded. I'm new in the game, I might treat myself to a Niche Zero in 2022 if I'm still into espresso by then.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 un


----------



## chappie86

Thank you so much for the feedback.

I have just purchased a Eureka Mingon Crono in white from Rounton Coffee and it should be here next week.

I will also get the portafilter fork too. I am really looking forward to trying the grinder and tasting the coffee.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mrboots2u

scanana said:


> It's the swapping that I'm wondering about to be honest. If I'm single-dosing anyway, would it likely be a big deal do you think?


 I dont have the grinder, but it will have the same adjustment mec as other grinders in this range.

It should grind for filter, it has flat burrs and ubut will be a little bit of a pain to go back and forth and these grinders , probably hold 2-3 g retention so factor that in when moving back and forth between grind methods


----------



## HDAV

scanana said:


> It's the swapping that I'm wondering about to be honest. If I'm single-dosing anyway, would it likely be a big deal do you think?


 That's the tricky bit you need to know how many turns of the adjuster between the espresso ball park and the filter ball park my guess is a lot! I have been thinking of a simple mod for the mignon style units that could make it much much easier but it's not even on the back of a *** packet yet


----------



## chappie86

Opened the Crono today and really impressed.

Got a plastic portafilter fork from another website which was recommended to fit but it doesn't. Contacted Eureka and apparently there are no holders that will fit this machine. I will look at using a dosing cup instead so not a huge problem.

Really impressed with the grinder though, very solid.

Thank you for your help all.


----------



## blocoholi

Hi Chappie86,

I got the fork from the website below, initially I thought it wouldn't fit. But with a bit of force it suddenly clicked in perfectly.

https://coff-hey.com/products/eureka-mignon-crono-portafilter-fork

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapismetal

blocoholi said:


> Hi Chappie86,
> 
> I got the fork from the website below, initially I thought it wouldn't fit. But with a bit of force it suddenly clicked in perfectly.
> 
> https://coff-hey.com/products/eureka-mignon-crono-portafilter-fork
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 Is this fork easily removable as well do you think? Could you switch between the plastic and the fork holder easily?


----------



## blocoholi

Hi, the fork is pretty tricky to get on and off. I'm sure it's doable but would be quite a challenging feat to do it on a daily basis.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapismetal

I see, so yeah not very time effective if I was to keep swapping it. Good to have both options I guess.


----------



## Rwam85

Just got the Crono today and bought the plastic fork with it.

Very pleased with the quality and consistency of grinds. Only gripe is the fork. I'm having difficulty positioning my portafilter without getting coffee everywhere. I have a funnel but this won't fit under the spout either.

Anyone used the adjustable fork with the crono?


----------



## blocoholi

Hello,

What coffee maker are you using? You might have tall portafilter if you're using a Delizia or Sage?

I'm having a Gaggia Classic and using this funnel and it works fine. https://www.amazon.co.uk/AIEVE-Universal-Aluminum-Portafilter-Espresso/dp/B0832D38WT

I had a bigger funnel before and just about could squeeze it in but not trigger the grinder button. With the one linked it works great, both my stock portafilter and bottomless one.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rwam85

blocoholi said:


> Hello,
> 
> What coffee maker are you using? You might have tall portafilter if you're using a Delizia or Sage?
> 
> I'm having a Gaggia Classic and using this funnel and it works fine. https://www.amazon.co.uk/AIEVE-Universal-Aluminum-Portafilter-Espresso/dp/B0832D38WT
> 
> I had a bigger funnel before and just about could squeeze it in but not trigger the grinder button. With the one linked it works great, both my stock portafilter and bottomless one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


 Yes it is indeed a sage DTP. I didn't realise they were taller portafilters.

Mine is also the bigger conical funnel so may see if I can get the one in your link in 54mm.

Just out of interest, how do you get your bottomless filter to stay on the fork?

thanks


----------



## allikat

You have to hold a bottomless on most forks, because most of them need the spouts to hold it in place for hands free grinding.


----------



## Rwam85

I thought so, just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing a trick


----------



## Chriss29

The distance from the shoot to the base looks quite long but could you place a dosing cup on some scales and fire straight into that instead? I've found better extractions dosing into a cup then transferring into a portafilter plus it's less messy. Agreed it's an extra step mind.

Has anyone tried this method?


----------



## blocoholi

Please see how it fits here. Bottomless portafilter sits very well and I can leave it without falling down.

The stock gaggia portafilter with the sprouts needs to be held as it will fall down on its on.

Hope that helps.























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

@blocoholi How have you been getting on with it for espresso?


----------



## blocoholi

DarkShadow said:


> @blocoholi How have you been getting on with it for espresso?


I've been getting on fine and happy with the grind and steepless grind adjuster. My only gripe is the timer that can be a bit flimsy.

But other than that very happy and good value.
It will do just fine until I have saved enough for my endgame top notch grinder.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wan

Hi all.

intersting topic.

I am undivided between this grinder

1. Euroka Crono 50mm £166 (new)

2. MACAP M2D 50mm £260 (new)

3. Macap m5d 58mm £280-400 (used)

I want to use for Moccamaster or pour over ONLY. At the moment I used Timemore Manual hand grinder which OK and happy with consistently but wife ask more coffee and assume I got green light for another grinder 

Thank you in advance. Wan


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

wan said:


> Hi all.
> 
> intersting topic.
> 
> I am undivided between this grinder
> 
> 1. Euroka Crono 50mm £166 (new)
> 
> 2. MACAP M2D 50mm £260 (new)
> 
> 3. Macap m5d 58mm £280-400 (used)
> 
> I want to use for Moccamaster or pour over ONLY. At the moment I used Timemore Manual hand grinder which OK and happy with consistently but wife ask more coffee and assume I got green light for another grinder
> 
> Thank you in advance. Wan


 Crono would be perfect for you. That is also a very good price. I would move quickly on it too as Eureka prices went up on the 1st of March so I am sure retailers will start reflecting this shortly when stock is sold.

David


----------



## wan

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Crono would be perfect for you. That is also a very good price. I would move quickly on it too as Eureka prices went up on the 1st of March so I am sure retailers will start reflecting this shortly when stock is sold.
> 
> David


 Thanks David.

May i know what is the different Crono vs Manuale vs Silenzio? I notice they are same flat burr 50mm.


----------



## blocoholi

Crono - comes with timer and coffee container. No portafilter fork included but available to buy separate
Manuale - comes with fork, no timer function
Silenzio - quieter than the others, comes with fork and timer

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenOfCaffine

Have to agree, the crono rocks.. love mine so far.


----------



## RossD

I've got a crono and really enjoy it! Was thinking of buying a single dose mod to try (found a very well reviewed one on etsy but it's £50 delivered so will wait...) so tried some single dosing this morning with the stock hopper:

Both these results from an 18gram dose using the black stopper thing to stop popcorning beans, and then giving the machine a small jiggle getting at the end of grinding. Either a very good result or beginners luck/old coffee coming out with the new dose?? Either way I'd take 0.2grams retention all day long...


----------



## Kalebs

Hey Everyone, I've been following this chat really closely. I just bought a second hand Sage DB which should hopefully last me for a few years. I used to work in a coffee shop ages ago and want to get back to goo coffee at home. I have been looking for a grinder and was wondering if the eureka crono would be a good pair for it or whether something else sub £180 or close that I can save to as I really only have a budget of Max £200. Any help would be really appreciated as I've been reading and the crono looks really good but also seen a link on a refurbished sage dose control grinder for £150 so wondering if thats worth it. Anything cheaper of course would help for the wife haha. In Edinburgh if anyone has something good I can get lol. Looking forward to joining the coffee community again.


----------



## chappie86

I had a sage grinder and I sent it back due to a really annoying electrical hum.

I really rate my Mingon Crono, it is a brilliant bit of kit.


----------



## CFo

Thanks for all who've contributed to this thread, on the basis of which I've ordered a Crono (with fork) today!


----------



## HDAV

CFo said:


> Thanks for all who've contributed to this thread, on the basis of which I've ordered a Crono (with fork) today!


 How are you getting on with it?


----------



## CFo

It's good, but the fork doesn't fit well with my portafilter, could probably have managed without the fork tbh.


----------



## newdent

I wonder why Eureka are downgrading the crono to a filter grinder. Is it because they've realised that people will buy it over the specialita or because it's not up to the job?

I used mine for 3 weeks and got on pretty well with it (though I did regularly get spritizing during the shot no matter how much prep I did) but then it started getting really inconsistent with the grind adjustment and I returned it. Would be interesting to know if they've had many returns from people using it for espresso and have therefore decided to cover themselves by saying it isn't intended for espresso...


----------



## blocoholi

newdent said:


> I wonder why Eureka are downgrading the crono to a filter grinder. Is it because they've realised that people will buy it over the specialita or because it's not up to the job?
> 
> I used mine for 3 weeks and got on pretty well with it (though I did regularly get spritizing during the shot no matter how much prep I did) but then it started getting really inconsistent with the grind adjustment and I returned it. Would be interesting to know if they've had many returns from people using it for espresso and have therefore decided to cover themselves by saying it isn't intended for espresso...


 Not sure if they Eureka has changed/downgraded the Crono? I do sometimes get spritzers but thats more to do with coffee beans IMO?


----------



## cuprajake

i always thought the crono was a filter grinder... the adjustment it to broad for espresso only


----------



## blocoholi

Cuprajake said:


> i always thought the crono was a filter grinder... the adjustment it to broad for espresso only


 The Crono is marketed as a filter grinder, but the inside and burrs are identical to manuals, classic etc. There's a topic on a Reddit confirming this.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

blocoholi said:


> The Crono is marketed as a filter grinder, but the inside and burrs are identical to manuals, classic etc. There's a topic on a Reddit confirming this.


 The burrs are now filter specific. It will take a while for stock to filter through....


----------



## newdent

blocoholi said:


> Not sure if they Eureka has changed/downgraded the Crono? I do sometimes get spritzers but thats more to do with coffee beans IMO?


 My guess is that the crono produces more fines than the grinder I had previously (Mazzer SJ with 64mm burrs). I've moved to a Mazzer mini (58mm burrs) until my niche arrives and the spritzers have stopped. All with the same beans as I'd just started a 1kg bag of top quality beans.

Thing is, most people buying a crono will be upgrading from a poor grinder, for example compared to my old delongi (or however you spell it) the crono is so much better (when it works) but compared to the mazzers, it just doesn't match quality I'm the cup in my experience. That being said, they are much more expensive grinders (from new), so you'd certainly expect them to perform better.


----------



## newdent

Cuprajake said:


> i always thought the crono was a filter grinder... the adjustment it to broad for espresso only


 I'm pretty sure that coff hey confirmed the adjustment mechanism was no different to the espresso grinders and it had espresso burrs.

They're now changing the burrs to filter coffee specific.


----------



## blocoholi

BlackCatCoffee said:


> The burrs are now filter specific. It will take a while for stock to filter through....


 Oh yes, you're right.

The shop I bought mine from states this now:



> Then welcome to 2021 update Eureka Mignon Crono.
> 
> This does mean sadly the Crono is no longer the hidden gem. The espresso grinder has become what it was always intended to be now and that is a fully fledged brew grinder.


 I guess it was almost to good for this price point. Still very happy with my Crono and changed my mind about upgrading to an atom or Niche Zero.


----------



## cuprajake

could always just buy espresso burrs then i suppose


----------



## newdent

Just thought I'd add to this post that my 3 week old crono that started exhibiting massive swings in grind adjustment after cleaning the burrs has been looked at by my supplier (Clumsy goat), who has confirmed that an internal part has come loose and is causing issues and they've issued a full refund (I feel a bit vindicated about that as someone suggested I was feigning an issue just to get a refund, you know who you are).

Whether this is linked to them changing the spec of the grinder from espresso to filter, or whether I was unlucky - who knows. I'll cross my fingers for the crono owners on here that nothing goes wrong with theirs! 🤞


----------



## shaun****

newdent said:


> Just thought I'd add to this post that my 3 week old crono that started exhibiting massive swings in grind adjustment after cleaning the burrs has been looked at by my supplier (Clumsy goat), who has confirmed that an internal part has come loose and is causing issues and they've issued a full refund (I feel a bit vindicated about that as someone suggested I was feigning an issue just to get a refund, you know who you are).
> 
> Whether this is linked to them changing the spec of the grinder from espresso to filter, or whether I was unlucky - who knows. I'll cross my fingers for the crono owners on here that nothing goes wrong with theirs! 🤞


 i think a lot of people have them and they work fine. maybe you were just unlucky, or somehow broke it when you took it apart?


----------



## newdent

shaun**** said:


> i think a lot of people have them and they work fine. maybe you were just unlucky, or somehow broke it when you took it apart?


 If it did break after cleaning the burrs then it must be down to a fault with the grinder as I followed the instructional video they linked me to. If you've ever done it, it's extremely straight forward to do. A screw to allow the cover to be removed and three screws to remove the upper burr carrier. There's not really much to go wrong! Intentionally so I assume as regular cleaning of the burrs is recommended and they wouldn't want amateurs poking screwdrivers anywhere important I'm sure!

Hopefully I've just been unlucky.


----------



## shaun****

newdent said:


> If it did break after cleaning the burrs then it must be down to a fault with the grinder as I followed the instructional video they linked me to. If you've ever done it, it's extremely straight forward to do. A screw to allow the cover to be removed and three screws to remove the upper burr carrier. There's not really much to go wrong! Intentionally so I assume as regular cleaning of the burrs is recommended and they wouldn't want amateurs poking screwdrivers anywhere important I'm sure!
> 
> Hopefully I've just been unlucky.


 that's what i was wondering, if something has been loose or faulty inside already and opening it to clean it has been the death of it. glad you got your refund, anyway!


----------



## siranderu

Coff Hey stock the 2020 version with espresso burrs at the minute. Just ordered one, £204 delivered with fork. Will post an update when it arrives.

In the mean time, does anyone know of a method of identifying the pre-update version, some kind visual indicator, different box, serial number etc?


----------



## Coff Hey

siranderu said:


> Coff Hey stock the 2020 version with espresso burrs at the minute. Just ordered one, £204 delivered with fork. Will post an update when it arrives.
> 
> In the mean time, does anyone know of a method of identifying the pre-update version, some kind visual indicator, different box, serial number etc?


 Will confirm when the filter model arrives, expecting it'll just be via serial number but watch this space.

Not many espresso bladed ones left so you picked the right time to buy!


----------



## siranderu

My Crono arrived today. Just spent the past hour or so dialling in with some pretty standard espresso beans from Tynemouth Coffee. This can definitetly grind for espresso, 1.5 on the dial will choke my little Bambino Plus!

The timer seems pretty accurate but a bit fiddly; consistently hitting 16g plus or minus 0.2g.

Not quite at my sweet spot yet as I'm finding the first few drops come really slow as if it's choked, even after a 10 second preinfusion but then it really speeds up past 10g or so, but I think this is either the machine or more likely my preparation causing some channeling maybe (I'm not used to having a 'proper' grinder). Still I'm sat here with a milk drink that's much better than what I could get with my last cheapo burr grinder.

Only problem is the plastic fork doesnt accomodate the non standard portafilter spouts that come with the bambino but I'm looking to grab a naked pf anyway.


----------



## dutchy101

Brand new burrs need to be seasoned before they work at their optimum. Might be worth picking up some cheap beans from somewhere and run these through. I picked up a kilo of beans from Aldi for about £7 a few months ago and used these to run in my new Solo grinder when I bought it.


----------



## CFo

siranderu said:


> My Crono arrived today. Just spent the past hour or so dialling in with some pretty standard espresso beans from Tynemouth Coffee. This can definitetly grind for espresso, 1.5 on the dial will choke my little Bambino Plus!
> 
> The timer seems pretty accurate but a bit fiddly; consistently hitting 16g plus or minus 0.2g.
> 
> Not quite at my sweet spot yet as I'm finding the first few drops come really slow as if it's choked, even after a 10 second preinfusion but then it really speeds up past 10g or so, but I think this is either the machine or more likely my preparation causing some channeling maybe (I'm not used to having a 'proper' grinder). Still I'm sat here with a milk drink that's much better than what I could get with my last cheapo burr grinder.
> 
> Only problem is the plastic fork doesnt accomodate the non standard portafilter spouts that come with the bambino but I'm looking to grab a naked pf anyway.


 The plastic fork doesn't accommodate either my naked portafilter or my twin spout from my Fracino Heavenly. I just hold it in place, might as well not have bothered with the fork.


----------



## Pete4eyes

Would buying the filter version of the crono and buying the espresso burrs be the better buy than the older version? Main change is the motor from 260W to 310W. Worth the extra faff and cost for the newer motor?


----------



## allikat

Pete4eyes said:


> Would buying the filter version of the crono and buying the espresso burrs be the better buy than the older version? Main change is the motor from 260W to 310W. Worth the extra faff and cost for the newer motor?


 Depends how much you use it at a rough guess. The older 260w motor is fine for the Mignon Manuale. The bigger motor would be a bit better if you're planning on making coffees for more than 2 or 3 people in one go. But it's not a huge change.

I suppose it's a viable option, the 50mm burrs are pretty cheap, and many folks suggest that aligning the burrs is something you want to do when you buy it. So if you're going to do that anyway, you may as well put the new burrs in at the same time.

Then again, there's still stocks of the old one with espresso burrs around, which I plan on jumping on soon as I can.


----------



## Pete4eyes

allikat said:


> Depends how much you use it at a rough guess. The older 260w motor is fine for the Mignon Manuale. The bigger motor would be a bit better if you're planning on making coffees for more than 2 or 3 people in one go. But it's not a huge change.
> 
> I suppose it's a viable option, the 50mm burrs are pretty cheap, and many folks suggest that aligning the burrs is something you want to do when you buy it. So if you're going to do that anyway, you may as well put the new burrs in at the same time.
> 
> Then again, there's still stocks of the old one with espresso burrs around, which I plan on jumping on soon as I can.


 Yeah that's my thinking. If I'm to take the burrs out anyway, what's an extra £20 in order to have the newer motor. Might be pointless though and not needed&#8230;

Can't really justify the higher spec versions over the crono for my use either. No need for a timer (dial or screen) or for sound deadening material as I'm sure the crono is already quieter than my virtuoso. Will most definitely be getting a crono, though the wife will fight that&#8230; a "birthday present" may be on the cards for next month I think


----------



## jamrob

Really helpful thread, thanks for everyone's input. I have one question that might prove helpful to anybody else considering this: would someone with the Mignon Crono be able to get their hands on the older model burrs when the time comes for them to be replaced? And if so, where?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shaun****

jamrob said:


> Really helpful thread, thanks for everyone's input. I have one question that might prove helpful to anybody else considering this: would someone with the Mignon Crono be able to get their hands on the older model burrs when the time comes for them to be replaced? And if so, where?
> Thanks in advance.


 Coff-hey have these compatible ones.

https://coff-hey.com/products/coff-hey-excluse-eureka-mignon-50mm-espresso-grinder-blades-burrs?variant=39379054592044


----------



## jamrob

shaun**** said:


> Coff-hey have these compatible ones.
> 
> https://coff-hey.com/products/coff-hey-excluse-eureka-mignon-50mm-espresso-grinder-blades-burrs?variant=39379054592044


 Thanks for getting back to me. I was wondering if, without (ordering and) trial and error, is there any way to know if these are the older or newer model burrs?


----------



## shaun****

jamrob said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I was wondering if, without (ordering and) trial and error, is there any way to know if these are the older or newer model burrs?


 they are espresso burrs, but i don't think they are eureka ones. just compatible with eureka grinders. maybe @Coff Heycan clarify?


----------



## allikat

Since the Mignon Facile and Manuale use the same size burrs and are espresso grinders, just pretend you have one of those when ordering burrs.


----------

